# Got a very high reading this morning of 18.2. Could the change in my cholestrol drugs



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 5, 2013)

Any advice on how I can get it down fast? 

That was before food so frightened to eat anything.

I have  only just started testing again recently as I was getting symptons that my blood sugar levels were high the good old appearAnce of Thrush

In the past i have controlled my Diabetes by Diet and exercise and though i havent been quite as good recently i dont think I have been bad enough for that type of reading. 

A couple of months ago i changed by Cholestrol drug from Simvastatin (as I was getting bad side effects) to Astrovastatin which seem to be working well and with no side effects. Do you think the change in drugs could be effecting the increase in my Blood sugar levels?

Think i had better make an appointment with my doctors might br time for Metaformin?
.


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 5, 2013)

As you haven't been testing in the past, it's impossible to tell if the statins are responsible. Although you say your diet and exercise routine has been good, there's no way to tell.

I would start doing pre- and post-meal testing regularly for a bit to see exactly where you are with things. This high reading could be a one-off, or it could be a larger trend. Without more data, it's impossible to know.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Sheilagh, sorry to hear this  The presence of the thrush would suggest that your levels have been running quite high for a while. I'm not aware of statins affecting blood sugar levels adversely, are you on any other medications? Keeping well hydrated and going for a brisk walk should help bring your levels down, and it would be worth starting a food diary so you can assess what your daily carb intake is at the moment, and look for possible things to change. 

Certainly worth doing some regular tests as DeuxXM suggests, and discussing the developments with your GP or nurse. Hope you can get things under better control very soon


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. Will test for. Few days and then make an appointment with GP.

2nd reading of the day was 17.3 

Just been on exercise Bike at lunchtime and then I will do a brisk walk this evening.


----------



## pav (Jun 5, 2013)

Like your self I was in the same boat at the beginning of the year. If you have no luck with your GP, try going via the DN, and I would make the appointment asap, as you don't know how long they have been going high.

The doctors at my practice did not care the my BS were in the 20's and was not until a nurse gave them a nudge up the backside. that my meds were changed.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thankd Pav


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 5, 2013)

I also swapped from Simva- to Atorvastatin, several years ago.  The only effect for me was disappearance of the muscle pain that prompted the change.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 5, 2013)

I find mowing the lawn (takes about 1hr for mine), driving and shopping bring my levels down the fastest.  You could also try cutting out all carbs in your next meal.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 6, 2013)

Level reduced to 15.6 this morning still very high but going in the right direction. Was at the gym at 7.15am this morning determined to get these numbers down as soon as possible.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 11, 2013)

Watching what I am eating and doing exercise everyday and my levels are still running high so off to see the Diabetic nurse for blood test and gor annual review brought forward 6 weeks. 

Expecting to be put on Metaformin.....the sooner the better I think


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Watching what I am eating and doing exercise everyday and my levels are still running high so off to see the Diabetic nurse for blood test and gor annual review brought forward 6 weeks.
> 
> Expecting to be put on Metaformin.....the sooner the better I think



Hope all goes well Sheilagh


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Doesnt bode well*

Went for my Hba1c blood test this week and have got an appointment with Diabetic Specialist Nurse next Wednesday.

Surgery have just rang me up to check that i am feeling alright 

Told them I was feeling okay apart from recurring Thrush. Appointment left for Wednesday to discuss medication.


----------

